# Start Dates for Reserve BMQ in May?



## Stephen9o3 (22 Apr 2010)

Hi, sorry if this is in the wrong place or if it's a duplication post.

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone know any general dates for when Reserve BMQ usually starts in May, if there are any May camps (for university students who start summer early)? (Specifically at Aldershot, NS or CFB Gagetown).

The reason I ask is because back in January/February I applied to become a signal operator, and the original plan was to do all the training this summer (~2 months BMQ/SQ and ~2 months signal operator training in Kingston), but the recruiting centre took forever to process my application and eventually after me calling everyday for a few days I got booked for my aptitude/physical/etc. for May 10th. I'm just worried that there's Reserve training that starts early May I might miss out on for those who have summers that start in May.

Any help or links to where the dates are (I looked but couldn't find) would be greatly appreciated.

Edit: forgot to mention, I'd ask my recruiter, but he's away at a recruiting course and has been past few weeks.


----------



## Brasidas (22 Apr 2010)

There are BMQ courses being run in May. If you're taking an aptitude test on 10 May, you're not going to be on course that month.

Think July, not May/June. Even if you got on course in June, you're not going to get a trades course before next summer.


----------



## Stephen9o3 (22 Apr 2010)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> There are BMQ courses being run in May. If you're taking an aptitude test on 10 May, you're not going to be on course that month.
> 
> Think July, not May/June. Even if you got on course in June, you're not going to get a trades course before next summer.



Damn, that's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the reply. Looks like I'm gonna have to start applying for summer jobs.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Apr 2010)

Stephen9o3 said:
			
		

> Edit: forgot to mention, I'd ask my recruiter, but he's away at a recruiting course and has been past few weeks.



That course ends tomorrow (Friday), so your recruiter should be back on Monday or Tuesday.


----------

